# 

## Taj

Witajcie,

Mam wannę zabudowaną kafelkami. Od strony kolanka z wylotem wody mam wąski dostęp, żeby spojrzeć co jest pod wanną.

Niestety od dłuższego czasu rura odprowadzająca wodę z wanny jest jakby zapchana. Przy lecącej z kranu cofa się, wolno spływa.
Próbowałem sody oczyszczonej, octu i nic. 

Okazało się też, że zalałem sąsiada.
Czy jest możliwe, że cofająca się woda z rur PCV wydostaje się na połączeniach i wycieka na zewnątrz?

Jakie polecacie rozwiązania, abym mógł udrożnić rury.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Witajcie,
> 
> Mam wannę zabudowaną kafelkami. Od strony kolanka z wylotem wody mam wąski dostęp, żeby spojrzeć co jest pod wanną.
> 
> Niestety od dłuższego czasu rura odprowadzająca wodę z wanny jest jakby zapchana. Przy lecącej z kranu cofa się, wolno spływa.
> Próbowałem sody oczyszczonej, octu i nic. 
> 
> Okazało się też, że zalałem sąsiada.
> Czy jest możliwe, że cofająca się woda z rur PCV wydostaje się na połączeniach i wycieka na zewnątrz?
> ...


A kreta próbowałes? Troche skuteczniejszy jest od octu.


marcin

----------


## Taj

Witaj Marcin, obawiam się, że kret może uszkodzić plastikowe rury.

----------


## GraMar

Hydraulik przestrzegał, żeby nie używać KRETA, naprawiał wiele kanalizacji po jego używaniu.
Radził kupować sodę w kryształkach, raz ją zdobyłam i kosztowała kilka złotych.




> Witajcie,
> 
> Mam wannę zabudowaną kafelkami. Od strony kolanka z wylotem wody mam wąski dostęp, żeby spojrzeć co jest pod wanną.
> 
> Niestety od dłuższego czasu rura odprowadzająca wodę z wanny jest jakby zapchana. Przy lecącej z kranu cofa się, wolno spływa.
> Próbowałem sody oczyszczonej, octu i nic. 
> 
> Okazało się też, że zalałem sąsiada.
> Czy jest możliwe, że cofająca się woda z rur PCV wydostaje się na połączeniach i wycieka na zewnątrz?
> ...

----------


## syberia

a maoże podchoryn sodu , taki zwykły wybielacz chlorowy , rozpuszcza różne organiczne śmieci

----------


## Jarek.P

Ocet nie rozpuści włosów ani tłuszczu, a to jest najczęstsza przyczyna zatorów.
Po drugie: Kret i zasada sodowa (bo to, mam nadzieję, masz na myśli pisząc o "sodzie w kryształkach", soda, taka spożywcza pomoże tutaj tyle, co ocet, czyli nic) to dokładnie to samo. Producent kreta dodaje do zasady sodowej jedynie odrobinę aluminium jako aktywator, ale tak naprawdę, nie ma tu żadnej różnicy. Owszem, kretem można zatkać rury na amen, ale jedynie, jak się go używa nieumiejętnie (przede wszystkim za mało potem wody do spłukania, chodzi o to, żeby dokładnie spłukać mydło, które się wytwarza w kontakcie Kreta/zasady sodowej z tłuszczem). 
Po trzecie wreszcie: nie ma takiej możliwości, żeby kret uszkodził plastikowe rury.

J.

----------


## GraMar

jutro, Jarku, dopytam Pana Andrzeja o co dokładnie w tym chodzi. Pan Andrzej Matusik jutro będzie "wyciskał" wodę /chyba sprężonym powietrzem/ z instalacji wodnej nabitej na próbę.
A jak się miewa Twój zwierzyniec w ociepleniu  :eek: 

Pozdrawiam   :smile: 




> Ocet nie rozpuści włosów ani tłuszczu, a to jest najczęstsza przyczyna zatorów.
> Po drugie: Kret i zasada sodowa (bo to, mam nadzieję, masz na myśli pisząc o "sodzie w kryształkach", soda, taka spożywcza pomoże tutaj tyle, co ocet, czyli nic) to dokładnie to samo. Producent kreta dodaje do zasady sodowej jedynie odrobinę aluminium jako aktywator, ale tak naprawdę, nie ma tu żadnej różnicy. Owszem, kretem można zatkać rury na amen, ale jedynie, jak się go używa nieumiejętnie (przede wszystkim za mało potem wody do spłukania, chodzi o to, żeby dokładnie spłukać mydło, które się wytwarza w kontakcie Kreta/zasady sodowej z tłuszczem). 
> Po trzecie wreszcie: nie ma takiej możliwości, żeby kret uszkodził plastikowe rury.
> 
> J.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Ocet nie rozpuści włosów ani tłuszczu, a to jest najczęstsza przyczyna zatorów.
> Po drugie: Kret i zasada sodowa (bo to, mam nadzieję, masz na myśli pisząc o "sodzie w kryształkach", soda, taka spożywcza pomoże tutaj tyle, co ocet, czyli nic) to dokładnie to samo. Producent kreta dodaje do zasady sodowej jedynie odrobinę aluminium jako aktywator, ale tak naprawdę, nie ma tu żadnej różnicy. Owszem, kretem można zatkać rury na amen, ale jedynie, jak się go używa nieumiejętnie (przede wszystkim za mało potem wody do spłukania, chodzi o to, żeby dokładnie spłukać mydło, które się wytwarza w kontakcie Kreta/zasady sodowej z tłuszczem). 
> Po trzecie wreszcie: nie ma takiej możliwości, żeby kret uszkodził plastikowe rury.
> 
> J.


Albo inaczej. Czysta soda tez mozna zatkac na amen jesli to sie zrobi źle. A na Krecie chodziaz jest instrukcja napisana (zalewac goraca woda, dooobrze splukac). 
Jak ktos ma zapackany tluszczem zlew w kuchni, nasypie tam sody i nie splucze, to mydlo i problem gotowe.

Pracujac z czysta soda stosuje sie gumowe rekawice do ochrony, bo jest to zrace. Trzyma sie toto w plastikowych butlekach i nie 10 minut jak kreta w rurze ale miesiacami. Jakby to mialo byc takie niszczace dla plastiku, to by opakowanie zezarlo.

marcin

----------


## Jarek.P

Hydraulik sam może niekoniecznie być oblatany w chemii, po drugie o własny interes dba (Kreta to sobie kupisz za rogiem, a "soda" to jak wiedza tajemna  :smile:  )

Zwierzyniec - właśnie napisałem u siebie w dzienniku, że ostrożny optymizm zaczynam wykazywać, bo kuna po postraszeniu jej samorobnym strachem na kuny się chyba wzięła i wyniosła, bo już drugi tydzień śladu życia nie daje  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Hydraulik sam może niekoniecznie być oblatany w chemii, po drugie o własny interes dba (Kreta to sobie kupisz za rogiem, a "soda" to jak wiedza tajemna  )
> J.


Hydraulik moze tez zwyczajnie statystyki nie znac. Pewnie iles tam rur zaczopowanych mydlem po kretowym mogl ratowac, ale zadnej rury zaczopowej po-sodowo nie. Z racji dostepnosci czy popularnosci jednego czy drugiego rozwiazania oczywiscie. Wniosek? Kret jest do bani i niszczy rury. Tak sie potem legendy "fachofcuw" tworza.

To mi przypomina sytuacje z przed wielu lat. Krakow, u kazdego w mieszkaniu w kazdym prawie bloku piecyki gazowe do pogrzewania cieplej wody. A ze woda  wodociagowa twarda to sie ciagle te miedziane wezownice kamieniem zatykaly. Moj brat to co jakis czas kwasem solnym czyscil - z chemii wiadomo ze HCL reaguje ze skala wapienna a miedzi nie rusza a przynajmniej nie w temperaturze pokojowej i nie szybko. Kolega uslyszal i tez se chcial tak zrobic. Ale w chemicznym nie mieli kwasu solnego, to wzial siarkowy czy azotowy, nie pamietam, grunt ze mu wezownice przezarlo. Ale legenda w jego okolicy wyrosla ze "kwas niszczy wezownice" i bron boze nie wolno tego robic!!

marcin

----------


## End_riu

Wlej tam kilka garów z wrzątkiem i później kreta.
Powtórzyć kilka razy. 
Trzy opakowania kreta kiedyś w domu zużyłem zanim puściło. Ale co nerwów mnie to kosztowało to moje.
Obecnie co dwa tygodnie aplikuję kreta i problem od kilku lat  nie występuje.

----------


## pawelfoto6

Polecam nowość, preparaty biologiczne.
Działają skutecznie , tam gdzie kret czy soda z octem sobie nie radzi. Firma [spam - moderowano] ma tabletki biologiczne do szamb i kanalizacji oraz odtluszczacz specjalnie do usuwania złogów tłuszczu. To skutecznie czyści rury i jest zdrowe

----------


## andrzejkoziol11

Kret jest dobry na odrożnianie metalowych rur, w przypadku tych z plastiku możesz tylko uszkodzić rury. W tym przypadku wskazane jest używanie kryształków sody. Ja w takim przypadku staram się zawołać hydraulika, szczególnie gdy nic innego nie pomaga.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Kret jest dobry na odrożnianie metalowych rur, w przypadku tych z plastiku możesz tylko uszkodzić rury. W tym przypadku wskazane jest używanie kryształków sody. Ja w takim przypadku staram się zawołać hydraulika, szczególnie gdy nic innego nie pomaga.


O mamo. Chlopie. Toż rzeczony kret to wlasnie soda (kaustyczna). Jedno i drugie przechowuje sie w pliastiku. I jakoś nie uszkadza plastikowych opakowan.

----------

